# Austin, Texas - need group to play in.



## Garmorn (Aug 20, 2003)

Long playing married couple is looking for a d20 group to play in. Fantacy or other wise.

We would exspecialy like to play in a Stargate Campain.


We can host in our house if the group so desired.

Edit: Add Stargate


----------



## dagger (Aug 29, 2003)

Mind If I ask what part of Austin you live in (north, south, ect...)?


----------



## Garmorn (Aug 30, 2003)

We live in the south out by the airport.  We have house and room to host.  We are also near a bus line.


----------



## Garmorn (Sep 30, 2003)

We are still looking if any one is intrested.

Michael Scott


----------

